# powell



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, first night there were bats flying around everywhere, none wanted a pet, so then we got drunk.

Coffee for the cure.








First fish of the trip. Joe landed this bad boy.








He was also really good at catching dead ones of which were later labeled "zombie" fish.








Really nice blue gill on a deep diver...whoda thunk??? :shock: 








Slabbers on the cutting block.








After another night of drinking we woke early made breakfast and cooked a couple extra flap jacks for the one of the best PB"n"J's I have ever had. Another cure for the hangover in the vault.








Later that night I found something that I couldn't resist. I have always wanted to know what it felt like to have pointy spikes coming off the front of my head. Well, come to find out it is not as awesome as I thought. :roll: 
















Big Fire. Plenty of driftwood from last years high water.
















Jammin by the fire. By buddy is not the best photographer but at least he tries.








Some more crappie were caught. And Walleye








And they were **** nice ones too. Caught my first walleye from shore jigging too. Jigs were killin it.

















So for breakfast we took some potatoes and put them on the fire wrapped in foil. When we got done for the morning I made up another breakfast staple. The works baby. Smashed, butter fried baked potato.
















I don't know if it is sac religious to wrap bacon around a hebrew dog but what the hell. It was amazing.









Never caught a mud cat at out of this particular body of water. Ugly little yellow belly. The channels were biting great at night BTW.









Caught a couple more pig crappie before we called it. This was a walleye trip for sure, with some nice crappie and a bunch of smallies and a few stripers. I will be back this fall. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

-BaHa!-

Looks like a good time SKUNK !!

Nice hairdo.... :O||:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice trip!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


>


 :lol: 
Love it SKUNK !! Sounds and looks like a great trip. Nice fish and awesome food. What more can a guy ask for?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> SKUNK__BUSTER said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


This picture reminds me of someone but I just can't remember who it is. :O•-:


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Great trip. Nice seeing you up at Falcon's Ledge on Sat.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

scientificangler said:


> Great trip. Nice seeing you up at Falcon's Ledge on Sat.


Good to see you again as well. Hit me up next time your out that way. We"ll go catch some hogs man.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Love it SKUNK !! Sounds and looks like a great trip. Nice fish and awesome food. What more can a guy ask for?

Thanks for sharing. 


Thanks sawsman. Hope to run into you this summer somewhere along the line. 8)


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice report Scott, we just back Sunday night from 3 days fishing Good Hope and other canyons down lake. It was epic like usual. Lots more walleye this year. If I get some time I will post a report
Let's hit starvation in the next few weeks


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

hockey said:


> Nice report Scott, we just back Sunday night from 3 days fishing Good Hope and other canyons down lake. It was epic like usual. Lots more walleye this year. If I get some time I will post a report
> Let's hit starvation in the next few weeks


Hit me up when you have time... I am out there a few days a week.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent report and great pics! 

I'm going to be headed down there in a couple weeks. What type of jigs seemed to work best?


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Gary Yamamoto 4 inch curly tails. Blue pearl with silver flake. 1/8th oz jig head.


----------

